# USB blockiert WLAN !!!?



## zarthra (7. Mai 2019)

Liebe Forumsmitglieder,

*Problem*
erst habe ich es für Zufall gehalten, aber inzwischen steht fest: sowohl die externe USB-Festplatte als auch der USB-SD-Kartenadapter, sorgen dafür, dass das WLAN-Symbol nach kurzer Zeit das gelbe Dreieck zeigt und keine WLAN-Verbindung mehr hergestellt werden kann. Entfernt man die USB Geräte, funktioniert das WLAN nach kurzer Zeit wieder problemlos.

*Tatbestand*
Der Rechner ist der in der Signatur genannte.
Betriebssystem: Windows 10 Home Version 1809, Build 10.0.17763, letztes Update vom 12.2.2019.
WLAN-Karte: ASUS Wireless PCI-E Adapter(ASUS PCE-AC51 AC750) =>  ASUS PCE-AC51 ab €' '24,90 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
WLAN Fehlerreport: gezippt im Anhang - ist schon etwas älter, aber die aktuellen Fehlermeldungen sehen genauso aus. Als Fehleraursache tritt immer wieder auf: "Der Treiber wurde während der Zuordnung getrennt".

*Verdächtige*
Der Rechner ist 2,5 Jahre alt und der Fehler bestand zu Beginn noch nicht, sondern trat erst im Februar dieses Jahres auf. Was damit zu tun haben könnte sind:

1) Das Windows Update vom 12.2.2019
2) Routerwechsel von T Com Speedport W 700V auf Fritzbox 7412. An der Firtzbox liegt es wohl nicht, denn mit dem Tablet komme ich über die Fritzbox ins Netz, während der Rechner bockt und das Fritz-Log zeigt keinen Fehler. Aber vielleicht liegt es am neueren WLAN-Standard?
3) Chaostheorie: Vielleicht hat das Motherbord einen das USB-betreffenden Hieb, der sich erst mit dem neueren WLAN-Standard bemerkbar macht?

*Frage*
Hatte jemand schon einmal so ein schräges Problem?
Ich stehe wirklich auf dem Schlauch und bin für jeden Hinweis dankbar!

Viele Grüße
Xera


----------



## DKK007 (7. Mai 2019)

Tritt das mit allen USB-Ports auf?


----------



## fotoman (7. Mai 2019)

Dass USB 3 WLan (insb. 2.4 GHz) stören kann, ist ein alter Hut.
Problem: USB 3.0 Geraet stoert WLAN und DECT | Loesung: Hier!
 Nachdem Du von einem stationären PC sprichst, würde ich auch die Nutzung eines USB-Hubs nicht ausschließen.
Wenn dann zum u.U. schlecht abgeschirmten (oder defekten) Kabel des Hubs noch ein 2,4 GHz WLan hinzu kommt (ich hatte schon Windows-Geräte, die sich mit meiner Fritzbox nur mit 2,4 GHz verbinden wollten, bis ich manuell eingegriffen habe), dann kann das halt genauso stören wie LED-Lampen DLan stören können.
Zusätzlich mögen natürlich die internen Antennen der FB noch schlechter ausgerichtet sein wie die des früheren Speedport.


----------



## wuselsurfer (7. Mai 2019)

fotoman schrieb:


> Dass USB 3 WLan (insb. 2.4 GHz) stören kann, ist ein alter Hut.
> Problem: USB 3.0 Geraet stoert WLAN und DECT | Loesung: Hier!


Kann ich nur bestätigen.
Wenn ich die externe HD meines Arbeitsrechners einschalte, geht das WLAN in die Knie.

Einen Kabeltausch würde ich auch testen.


----------



## zarthra (8. Mai 2019)

Hallo,

vielen Dank für Eure Tipps! Das ist ja spannend, das wußte ich noch nicht.
Dann werde ich mal zuerst das Frequenzband überprüfen und noch mal checken, ob das  Problem nur bei USB 3.0 auftritt.

Ich berichte dann. Komme allerdings erst am WE wieder an den Rechner.

Lieben Gruß
Xera


----------



## zarthra (18. Mai 2019)

Liebe Forenmitglieder,

ich habe Router und Rechner noch einmal unter die Lupe genommen. Der Router ist eine Fritzbox 7412 - der kann nur 2.4 GHz.
Der Rechner hat nur vorne zwei USB 2.0 Anschlüsse, alle anderen USB Ports sind 3.0.

Wegen der Geschwindigkeit würde ich die externe Festplatte gerne an USB 3.0 lassen.
Ich hatte den Eindruck, dass die WLAN-Verbindung etwas seltener gestört wird, wenn ich die Platte anders  positioniere. Deswegen würde ich es mit einem geschirmten Kabel versuchen, aber die externe Festplatte hat so einen *schrillen Micro B? Doppelstecker* auf der Plattenseite. Gibt es so etwas überhaut geschirmt?

*Was mich echt wundert*, ist das der alte Speedport W 700V auch nur mit 2.4 GHz gesendet hat und dieselben USB Geräte (externe Festplatte) an denselben USB 3.0 Ports desselben Rechners damit keine WLAN Probleme gemacht haben!?

Vielleicht wechsele ich auf den alten Speedport W 700V  zurück. Frage ist nur, ob Speedport W 700V T Com Router bereit ist, mit 1&1 Verbindung aufzunehmen? Hat jemand von Euch Erfahrung damit?

Danke und lieben Gruß
Xera


----------



## fotoman (18. Mai 2019)

Jeder Router hat andere Antennen verbaut. Von daher (wie schon oben angedeutet) würde ich erst einmal das WLan am PC scannen und versuchen, Router und/oder die Antennen optimal auszurichten.

Egal, ob man das mit
InSSIDer | heise Download
(Text dort koplett lesen, die kostenlose Version läuft auf meinem Laptop seit Jahren problemlos)
über
Kostenloser WiFi Scanner fuer Netzwerke und Kanaele - Acrylic WiFi Home
oder ein beliebiges anderen Windows 10 Tool (auch aus dem App-Store) macht.

Vieleicht hast Du auch irgendwie die Antennen am PC verdreht, nun irgedein Funk-Hindernis aufgebaut, der Nachbar funkt mehr wie früher, das WLan der FB ist schwächer, die FB nutzt bevorzugt andere Kanäle wie der Speedport, in der FB ist das WLan runter geregelt oder, oder oder....Ferndiagnose ist m.M.n. fast unmöglich, was auch ein Grund ist, warum ich jedem Verwandten empfehle sein Haus/Wohungn zu verkablen, wenn er zuverlässiges Internet haben will.


----------

